# الموسوعة الكيميائية



## alsaneyousef (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الاتزان الكيميائي الديناميكي تعريف: حالة النظام عندما تثبت تركيزات المواد المتفاعلة والمواد الناتجة، وبالتالي تكون سرعة التفاعل الأمامي مساوية لسرعة التفاعل العكسي.
ولكي يصل أي نظام للاتزان الكيميائي الديناميكي يشترط فيه ما يلي:
(1) وجود تفاعلين متعاكسين.
(2) عند حدوث الاتزان يظل التفاعلان الطردي والعكسي جاريين وبنفس السرعة.
(3) يؤدي أي تغيير في اتزان النظام, كالتغير في درجة الحرارة أو التركيز أو الضغط إلى الإخلال بالاتزان.
خواص الاتزان الكيميائي:
يمكننا تلخيص المبادىء والخواص المتعلقة بالاتزان الكيميائي فيما يلي:
1) أن الاتزان هو حالة تكون عندها خواص المجموعة المتزنة المنظورة ثابتة مع الزمن.
2) الاتزان الكيميائي ذو طبيعة ديناميكية (نشط),إذ إنه على الرغم من أن تركيز المواد المتفاعلة ونواتج التفاعل لا يتغير مع مرور الزمن عند حالة الاتزان, إلا أن التفاعل لا يتوقف, بل يسير في اتجاهين متعاكسين وبسرعة واحدة.
3) إن التفاعلات الكيميائية تتجه تلقائياً نحو تحقيق الاتزان.
4) إن خواص المجموعة عند الاتزان ثابتة في الظروف المعينة, ولا تعتمد على المسار الذي سلكته المجموعة لتصل إلى حالة الاتزان.
5) إذا اختل الاتزان بفعل مؤثر خارجي, فإن المجموعة تغير من خواصها بحيث تعاكس فعل المؤثر الخارجي, وتقلل من أثره ما أمكن, وتعود إلى حالة الاتزان.
6) ثابت الاتزان هو طريقة لوصف المجموعة عند حالة الاتزان, ويعتمد على خواص المواد المتفاعلة ونواتج التفاعل ودرجة الحرارة.


الأحماض الأمينية
*Amino Acids
*يوجد ما يقرب من ثلاثمائة حمض أميني. وقد اكتشف أول حمض أميني عام 1806 م وأطلق عليه «أسبراجين» لوجوده بفطر الأسبرجس. والأحماض الأمينية التي تدخل في تركيب البروتينات عددها عشرون حمضاً فقط، وهي أحماض ألفا أمينية حيث أن كل حمض منها يحتوى على مجموعة كربوكسيل حرة، ومجموعة أمين حرة متصلتين بذرة الكربون ألفا بالإضافة إلى مجموعة أو سلسلة جانبية (R) وذرة هيدروجين، وتختلف المجموعة الجانبية للأحماض ألفا أمينية في تركيبها الكيميائي. فهي ذرة هيدروجين في الجليسين، أو أكثر تعقيداً مثل مجموعة الجوانيدين في الأرجنين. ويستثنى من ذلك حمض البرولين لعدم احتوائه على مجموعة أمين حرة لدخولها في تكوين حلقى، لذلك يطلق عليه حمض إيمينى.
وأحماض ألفا الأمينية لها تَشَكُل فراغي من نوع (L) وذلك لأن ذرة الكربون الألفا غير متماثلة، كما أن لها نشاطاً ضوئياً فيمكن لأيسومراتها الضوئية أن تعمل على إدارة مستوى الضوء المستقطب جهة اليمين (+) أو جهة اليسار (-) . وتتأين هذه الأحماض في المحاليل المائية وتتفاعل كالأحماض أو كالقواعد، كما أن الأحماض الأمينية أحادية الكربوكسيل أحادية الأمين تتأين تأيناً كاملاً مكونة أيونا ثنائى القطب متعادلاً كهربائياً يعرف باسم زفيتر أيون.
ويمكن تقسيم هذه الأحماض الأمينية التي تدخل في تركيب البروتينات تبعاً لخواص المجموعات الجانبية حيث تصفى كل مجموعة خاصيتها على الجزىء كله. أما بالنسبة لخاصية تأين المجموعة الجانبية فيمكن تقسيم الأحماض الأمينية إلى: أحماض أمينية متعادلة، أو حمضية، أو قاعدية. وبالنسبة لخاصية قطبية المجموعة الجانبية يمكن تقسيم هذه الأحماض إلى: أحماض أمينية غير قطبية، وقطبية متعادلة الشحنة، وقطبية سالبة الشحنة، وقطبية موجبة الشحنة. وهناك تقسيم ثالث يعتمد على القيمة الغذائية للحمض الأمينى، وعليه فتوجد أحماض أمينية أساسية؛ وهي التي لا يستطيع الجسم تكوينها بالمعدل اللازم للنمو الطبيعي للأطفال أو المحافظة على صحة وحيوية الكبار، لذلك يجب أن يحصل عليها الجسم عن طريق الغذاء، وهي متوفرة في البروتينات الحيوانية والأسماك والبيض. وهناك أحماض أمينية غير أساسية، وهي التي يمكن أن يكونها الجسم داخلياً ولا يسبب نقصها خطورة على صحته. أما التقسيم الرابع فيعتمد على أساس أيضى حيث توجد: أحماض أمينية جلوكوجينية، أي يمكن أن تتحول داخل الجسم إلى سكر الجلوكوز، وأحماض أمينية كيتوجينية، أي يمكن تحولها داخلياً إلى أجسام كيتونية، كما أن هناك أحماضاً أمينية تجمع بين الخاصيتين.
وتتحول أحماض ألفا الأمينية داخل جسم الإنسان إلى عدد من المركبات المهمة، فمثلاً الحمض الأمينى تيروزين يكّون أصباغ الميلانين التي تلوّن الجلد والشعر والعيون، كما يتحول حمض الهستدين إلى مركب الهستامين. وتتحد أحماض ألفا الأمينية مع بعضها البعض بروابط ببتيدية مكونة سلاسل ببتيدية مختلفة من حيث عدد ونوع وترتيب الأحماض الأمينية الداخلة في تكوينها. وتتشكل هذه السلاسل الببتيدية فراغياً لتكون العديد منالبروتينات ذات الأهمية الحيوية مثل الإنزيمات والأجسام المضادة والهرمونات الببتيدية مثل هرمون الإنسولين، والجلوكاجون وبعض الموصلات العصبية. وتتفاعل أحماض ألفا الأمينية أيضاً مع عديد من المركبات الأخرى عن طريق مجموعة الكربوكسيل أو مجموعة الأمين، وكذلك المجموعة الجانبية. وتساهم بعض هذه التفاعلات المختلفة في التقدير الكيفى والكمى للأحماض الأمينية مما يؤدي إلى معرفة تتابع هذه الأحماض في السلسلة الببتيدية واستنباط التركيب الأولى لبعض البروتينات. وهناك عديد من الأمراض الوراثية التي تصاحبها زيادة كبيرة في تركيز الأحماض الأمينية بالدم أو البول. ويرجع ذلك إلى نقص بعض الإنزيمات التي تساعد في أيض وتحول هذه الأحماض الأمينية داخل جسم الإنسان.
*

الأحماض النووية*
*Nucleic acids
*أحماض موجودة بداخل نواة الخلية، والحمض النووى هو حامل الشفرة الوراثية. ويتكون الحمض النووى من وحدات تسمى النيوكليوتيدات تتكون كل منها من أربعة مركبات هي سكر خماسي، وحمض الفوسفوريك، وواحدة من أربع وحدات من قواعد خماسية الكربون، منها اثنتان من البيورينات، واثنتان من البيرميدينات. والأحماض النووية نوعان حمض الديؤكسى ريبوز النووى ويرمز له بالأحرف DNA أو الدنا: وحمض الريبوز النووى ويرمز له بالأحرف RNA أو الرنا.
*

الأحماض والقواعد*
الأحماض هي المواد التي تتفكك في المحلول المائي لتعطي بروتونات.
القواعد هي المواد التي تتفكك في المحاليل المائية لتعطي أيونات الهيدروكسيد، أو التي تتفاعل مع البروتونات المائية.
المواد المترددة: هي المواد التي تحمل خواص الحمض والقاعدة معاً.
الملح هو المادة الناتجة من تفاعل حمض مع قاعدة.
نظريات الأحماض والقواعد:
لافوازيه (1777 م): اقترح أن الأحماض تحتوي أكسجين.
ديفي (1816 م): اكتشف أن حمض الهيدروكلوريك (HCl) لا يحتوي على الأكسجين، فهذا يعني قصور نظرية لافوازيه. واقترح ديفي أن الأحماض تحتوي على هيدروجين.
ليبج (1838م): عرف الحمض بأنه المركب الكيميائي الذي يحتوي على الهيدروجين الذي يمكن أن يحل محله عنصر فلزي.
وهناك ثلاث نظريات حديثة لتعريف الحمض والقاعدة، هي نظرية أرينيوس ونظرية برونشتد-لوري ونظرية لويس.
ويمكن المقارنة بين النظريات الثلاث لتعريف الأحماض والقواعد في الجدول التالي:
النظرية و تعريف الحمض ومع تعريف القاعدة
أرهينوس مادة تذوب في الماء وتعطي أيون الهيدروجين (بروتون)مادة تذوب في الماء وتتفكك معطية أيون هيدروكسيد
برونشتد-لوريمادة تمنح بروتون أو أكثرمادة تستقبل بروتون أو أكثر
لويس مادة تستقبل زوج أو أكثر من الإلكترونات مادة تمنح زوج أو أكثر من الإلكترونات
وتنقسم الأحماض حسب طبيعتها إلى قسمين:
أ ـ الأحماض العضوية: يتكون جزيء هذه الأحماض من عناصر الهيدروجين والكربون والأكسجين، ويمكن تقسيم هذه الأحماض حسب عدد مجموعات الكربوكسيل في الصيغة الكيميائية إلى الأقسام التالية: أحادية الكربوكسيل وثنائية الكربوكسيل وثلاثية الكربوكسيل وعديدة الكربوكسيل.
ب ـ الأحماض المعدنية (غير العضوية).تقسم هذه الأحماض بدورها حسب عدد أيونات الهيدروجين التي تعطيها الصيغة الكيميائية للحمض في أي مذيب مناسب كالماء إلى: أحادية البروتون وثنائية البروتون وعديدة البروتون.
- تحضير الأحماض:
في الصناعة:
أ ـ تحضر الأحماض ثنائية العنصر غالباً بالاتحاد المباشر بين الهيدروجين والعنصر اللافلزي ثم إذابة المركب الناتج (غاز) في الماء.
ب ـ تحضر الأحماض ثلاثية العنصر (الأكسجينية) بالاتحاد المباشر بين الأكسجين والعنصر اللافلزي للحصول على أنهيدريد الحمض ثم إذابته في الماء.
في المختبر:
يمكن تحضير الحمض الأقل ثباتاً بتفاعل ملحه مع حمض أكثر ثباتاً.
طرق أخرى:
أ _ التحليل المائي لهاليدات اللافلزات وبعض الفلزات.
ب _ أكسدة العناصر اللافلزية في محلول مائي خال من القلويات.
- تحضير الأملاح:
توجد عدة طرق لتحضير الأملاح منها:
(1) الاتحاد المباشر بين العناصر المكونة للملح.
(2) بالنسبة للأملاح التي تذوب في الماء فإنها تحضر بتفاعل الحمض المخفف مع الفلز أو أكسيده أو كربوناته. وكذلك مع هيدروكسيد الفلز أو كربوناته.
(3) بالنسبة للأملاح التي لا تذوب في الماء فتحضر بالتبادل المزدوج وبالترسيب وعادة تستخدم نيترات الفلز المراد تحضير ملحه مع ملح الصوديوم الذي يحتوي على الشق الحمضي للملح المطلوب فيترسب الملح الذي لا يذوب في الماء ويفصل بالترشيح.
وتقسم القواعد إلى عدة مجموعات كالتالي:
أ ـ أكاسيد وهيدروكسيدات العناصر الفلزية للمجموعتين (IIA-IA) من الجدول الدوري وهي قابلة للذوبان في الماء:
ب ـ أكاسيد وهيدروكسيدات العناصر الفلزية التي لا تذوب في الماء.
جـ ـ المركبات الهيدروجينية لبعض عناصر (VA) من الجدول الدوري.
د ـ الأمينات العضوية والقواعد النيتروجينية.
* ويمكن تقسيم القواعد بالنسبة لعدد مولات أنيونات الهيدروكسيد التي تعطيها الصيغة الكيميائية للقاعدة عند ذوبانها في الماء إلى أحادية الحمضية وثنائية الحمضية وثلاثية الحمضية وعديدة الحمضية.
- الخواص العامة للأحماض والقواعد:
أ- معظم الأحماض تذوب في الماء وتكوَّن محاليل مخففة، ولها طعم حامض.
ب- بعض الأحماض خصوصاً المركزة مثل حمض الكبريتيك تأثيرها متلف وحارق لجلد الإنسان والملابس.
جـ تؤثر محاليل الأحماض والقواعد على بعض الصبغات فتغير من ألوانها، فمثلاً تؤثر الأحماض في صبغة تباع الشمس فتغير لونه إلى اللون الأحمر وكذلك تؤثر القواعد في صبغة تباع الشمس فتغير لونه إلى الأزرق.
د ـ تتفاعل الأحماض المخففة مع الفلزات التي تسبق الهيدروجين في السلسلة الكهروكيميائية وينتج ملح الحمض ويتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين.
هـ تتفاعل الأحماض مع القواعد وينتج ملح الحمض والماء غالباً.
و- تتفاعل الأحماض مع أملاح الكربونات والكربونات الهيدروجينية وينتج ملح الحمض وماء وغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ز- تتفاعل محاليل القواعد القلوية مع أملاح الأمونيوم وينتج ملح وماء وغاز الأمونيا ذو الرائحة المميزة، وهذا يستخدم للكشف عن أملاح الأمونيوم.
حـ - تتفاعل بعض القواعد مع الأملاح وينتج هيدروكسيد الفلز وملح.
ط - تتميز هيدروكسيدات بعض الفلزات بصفة التردد حيث يمكنها التفاعل مع الأحماض كقواعد ومع القواعد كأحماض منتجة ملحاً وماء. مثل هيدروكسيد الخارصين وهيدروكسيد الألومنيوم.
والجدول التالي يبين الأحماض القوية والقواعد القوية الشائعة:
الأحماض القوية
الاسم و الصيغة
حمض الهيدروكلوريكHCl
حمض الهيدروبروميكHBr
حمض الهيدرويوديكHI
حمض البيركلوريكHClO4
حمض النيتريكHNO3
حمض الكبريتيكH2SO4

القواعد القوية
الاسم و الصيغة
هيدروكسيد الصوديومNaOH
هيدروكسيد البوتاسيومKOH
هيدروكسيد الكالسيومCa(OH)2
هيدروكسيد الباريومBa(OH)2
هيدروكسيد الإسترانشيومSr(OH)2

*

الألكانات:
*هي مركبات هيدروكربونية أليفاتية مشبعة، وتُعد هذه المركبات أقل المركبات الهيدروكربونية نشاطاً في الظروف العادية، ولذلك سميت قديماً البارافينات (أي قليلة الميل للتفاعل).
الجدول التالي يُوضح الصيغ الجزيئية والتركيبية وأسماء الألكانات العشرة الأولى ودرجات غليانها:
والاشكال التالية تبين نماذج للمركبات الأولى للالكانات.

*

تسمية الألكانات:
*تسمى المركبات العضوية حسب نظامين، التسمية الشائعة والتي قد تختلف من مكان إلى آخر، وتسمية دولية محددة تبعاً لنظام الإيوباك والتي تعتمد على اسم الألكان.
والألكانات قد تكون غير متفرعة كما مر معنا أو متفرعة أي تحتوي على مجموعات جانبية كما في الصيغتين التاليتين:
قواعد تسمية الألكانات حسب الأيوباك 1 ـ نحدد أطول سلسلة متصلة من ذرات الكربون.
2 ـ نرقم ذرات الكربون في هذه السلسلة من أحد طرفيها إلي الطرف الآخر بحيث تأخذ ذرة الكربون المتصلة بالمجموعة الجانبية أصغر رقم.
3 ـ نحدد المجموعة أو المجموعات من حيث موقع إتصالها بالسلسلة.
4 ـ نكتب الرقم الدال على موقع اتصال المجموعة الجانبية بالسلسلة ثم اسم المجموعة، ويتم الفصل بين الرقم والاسم بخط قصير.
5 ـ في حالة وجود أكثر من مجموعة جانبية مثل ميثيل (- CH3) وإيثيل (- C2H5) فإن أولوية كتابة المجموعة برقمها تتم طبقاً للترتيب الأبجدي أي إيثيل قبل ميثيل.
6 ـ عند اتصال مجموعتين متماثلتين مثل مجموعتي ميثيل (- CH3) بنفس ذرة الكربون في السلسلة، فنستخدم كلمة ثنائي ونضع قبلها نفس رقم ذرة الكربون مرتين.
الألكينات
الألكينات مركبات هيدروكربونية تحتوي على رابطة تساهمية ثنائية بين ذرتي كربون ويشتق اسم الألكين من الألكان المقابل باستبدال المقطع (ين) بالمقطع (ان)، وصيغتها العامة CnH2n+2 
*

خواص الألكينات*
المركبات الأولى من الألكينات والتي تحتوي بين (2-4) ذرات كربون تكون على شكل غازات، بينما المركبات التي تحتوي بين (5-15) ذرة كربون تكون في حالة سائلة، والمركبات التي تحوي 61 ذرة كربون فأكثر هي مواد صلبة.
ونظراً لاحتواء الألكينات على رابطة ثنائية فإنها مواد نشطة جداً، وذلك لميلها الشديد لإشباع ذرات الكربون المرتبطة بروابط ثنائية وتحويلها إلى روابط مفردة، ولهذا فالألكينات هيدروكربونات غير مشبعة، لها القدرة على إضافة ذرات أو جزيئات أخرى وتسمى تفاعلاتها تفاعلات إضافة.










*الألياف
Fibres*
اصطلاح يطلق على أنواع مختلفة من المواد الليفية. بعضها ألياف طبيعية natural fibres وألياف من صنع من صنع الإنسان man made fibres.
والألياف الطبيعية إما من أصل نباتي كالقطن والجوث والكتان وإما من أصل حيواني كالصوف ووبر الجمل والحرير الطبيعي.
وتنقسم الألياف من صنع الإنسان إلى قسمين: الأول الألياف السليلوزية cellulosic fibres وهذه تصنع من لب الخشب wood pulp ومن أمثلتها الرايون viscose rayon وألياف خلات السليلوز cellulose acetate fibres ويطلق على هذين النوعين اسم الحرير الصناعي artificial silk.
والقسم الثاني من ألياف صنع الإنسان هي الألياف التي تصنع من البوليمرات المصنعة Synthetic polymers وتعرف هذه بالألياف العضوية المخلّقة Synthetic organic ومن أمثلتها لياف البولى أميد polyamide fibres وهي الألياف المعروفة باسم النايلون Nylon والألياف الأكريليه Acrylic fibres ومن أسمائها التجارية الأورلون Orlon والدرالون Dralon والأكريلان Acrilan وألياف البولى استر Ployester fibres ومن أسمائها التجارية التريلين Terrylene والداكرون Dacron والتريفيرا Trevira.
وقد عُرفت الألياف الطبيعة منذ آلاف السنين إذ كانت تغزل إلى خيوط yarn ثم تنسج إلى أقمشة أو تصنّع منها حبال ropes.
أما الألياف من صنع الإنسان فهي نسبيا صناعة حديثة بدأت عام 1905 بإنتاج الألياف السليلوزية وفي عام 1939 بدأ إنتاج أول أنواع الألياف العضوية المصنعة وهو النايلون ثم تبع ذلك إنتاج الألياف الأكريليه عام 1948 أما ألياف البولى استر فلم يبدأ إنتاجها إلا في عام 1953.
وقد بلغ الإنتاج العالمي من الألياف من صنع الإنسان عام 1992 حوالي 18,3 مليون طن مترى (منها 2,3 طن ألياف سليلوزية و16 مليون طن ألياف مخلقة) في حين أن إنتاج الألياف الطبيعية فيالعالم سنة 1992 م قَدِّر بحوالي 20,5 مليون طن (منها 18,7 مليون طن قطن و1,74 مليون طن صوف و60 ألف طن حرير طبيعي) أي أن ما يقرب من نصف استهلاك مصانع الغزل والنسيج في العالم هو من الألياف التي من صنع الإنسان.
ويرجع الإقبال على الألياف من صنع الإنسان إلى الانخفاض المستمر في أسعارها وإلى خواصها الطبيعية والكيميائية التي تضاهى أو تتفوق على ما ينافسها من الألياف الطبيعية. هذا إلى جانب أن إنتاج الألياف الطبيعية محدود بالمساحات المخصصة لزراعة القطن أو المراعي.
الألياف غير العضوية الصناعية Synthetic Inorganic Fibres: اكتسبت الألياف التي تُصنع من مواد غير عضوية أهمية خاصة نظراً لاستخداماتها المتعددة في الصناعة خاصة في الصناعات الهندسية وفي أعمال البناء ومن أمثلتها:
(أ) ألياف الزجاج Glass Fibres or Glass Wool.
حيث يستعمل الصوف الزجاجي في أغراض العزل الحراري وفي تقوية reinforcement بعض المواد كالبلاستيك والجبس والمطاط والأسمنت.
(ب) ألياف سليكات الألومنيوم Aluminium Silicate Fibres. وتستعمل أساساً في أغراض العزل الحراري خصوصاً عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة 400 ـ 1200°م) التي لا يمكن استخدام الصوف الزجاجي عندها.
(ج) ألياف الكربون * Carbon Fibres وتستعمل في تقوية البلاستيك وينتج عن هذه التقوية مواد تعرف باسم المواد المركبّة composites وهي تفوق الفلزات كالألومنيوم والصلب في قوتها وصلابتها وخفة وزنها ومقاومتها للتآكل ولذا تستخدم في صناعة مركبات الفضاء والطائرات وبعض أجزاء المحركات النفاثة​


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*المعايرة* التعريف:طريقة عملية لتقدير تركيز مادة في محلول بوساطة محلول آخر معلوم التركيز يسمى المحلول القياسي.
الخطوات:
1- يتفاعل حجم من المحلول القياسي مع حجم معلوم من محلول المادة المجهولة التركيز.
2- يستدل على تمام التفاعل بين المحلولين بوساطة كاشف يسمى الدليل، الذي يتميز لونه عند انتهاء التفاعل.
3- تجري عمليات حسابية يتم فيها حساب تركيز المادة المجهولة.
المميزات:
1- بسيطة وسريعة ودقيقة.
2- يتم تنفيذها باستخدام أدوات بسيطة.
الأدوات والمواد المستخدمة عند المعايرة:
ـ أوعية لقياس الحجوم مثل السحاحة والماصة والدورق القياسي ذو السعة المحددة.
ـ دليل لوني أو طريقة آلية لمعرفة نقطة انتهاء التفاعل.
ـ مادة ذات درجة نقاوة عالية لتحضير المحلول القياسي.
أنواع المعايرة تقسم عمليات التحليل الحجمي "عمليات المعايرة" حسب نوعية المواد المتفاعلة إلى:
أولاً: تفاعلات تعتمد على اتحاد الأيونات:
ـ تعادل حمض وقاعدة Acid-**** Neutraliasation يتم فيها معايرة حمض بقاعدة أو العكس، والتفاعل الأساسي في هذه الحالة هو اتحاد كاتيونات الهيدرونيوم من الحمض مع أنيونات الهيدروكسيد من القاعدة لتكوين جزيئات الماء. 





قياس القاعدية: تطلق على معايرة محلول حمضي بواسطة محلول قاعدي معلوم التركيز.
قياس الحموضة: تطلق على معايرة محلول قاعدي بواسطة محلول حمضي معلوم التركيز.
ـ عمليات الترسيب:
وهي تعتمد على اتحاد الأيونات (عدا أيونات الهيدرونيوم والهيدروكسيد) لتكوين راسب لمركب بسيط.
يستخدم في معظم تفاعلات الترسيب، محلول قياسي من نترات الفضة وذلك لتقدير تركيز أيونات الكلوريد والبروميد واليوديد.
ثانياً: تفاعلات تعتمد على انتقال الالكترونات:
هذا النوع من التفاعلات يكون مصحوباً بتغير في أعداد التأكسد، أو انتقال للإلكترونات بين المواد المتفاعلة، ويكون المحلول القياسي إما عاملاً مؤكسداً أو عاملاً مختزلاً.
المول
- المول: كمية من المادة تحتوي على عدد معين من الوحدات يقدر بـ 6.02 × 2310 ( 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 602 وحدة). وقد تكون هذه الوحدات ذرات أو جزيئات أو أيونات. ويطلق على العدد 6.02 × 2310 «عدد أفوجادرو» نسبة إلى العالم الإيطالي أميدو أفوجادرو (1811م).
2- حسابات المول :





المول الواحد من أي غاز يشغل حجماً قدره 22.4 ليتراً في الظروف القياسية.





ويطلق على الظروف القياسية: «معدل الضغط ودرجة الحرارة» أو «م.ض.د».
وهي تعني قياس حجم الغاز عند الضغط الجوي العادي, أي 76 سم زئبق ، ودرجة حرارة = صفر°س (273 درجة مطلقة).
حجم الغاز في الظروف القياسية = عدد المولات × 22.4 لتر/مول 
الميثان
(CH 4)





1 ـ مصادره: يُعتبر غاز الميثان أبسط الألكانات، ويكون 90% من غاز المستنقعات حيث ينتج عن تحلل المواد العضوية، ويوجد أيضاً ضمن غاز الفحم الناتج من التقطير الإتلافي للفحم الحجري، وهو أحد المكونات الرئيسية للغاز الطبيعي المتصاعد من آبار النفط، كما ينتج في كثير من المزارع نتيجة عملية التحلل هذه لإنتاج "البيوجاز" الذي يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من غاز الميثان لاستخدامه كوقود.
التقطير الإتلافي للفحم الحجري: تسخينه بمعزل عن الهواء.

2 ـ تحضيره:
يحضر غاز الميثان في المختبر بتأثير الماء المحمض بحمض الهيدروكلوريك على كربيد الألومنيوم.










3 - الخواص الفيزيائية لغاز الميثان :
(1) غاز شفاف عديم اللون والرائحة.
(2) كثافته أقل من كثافة الهواء الجوي.
(3) شحيح الذوبان في الماء.
(4) قابل للإسالة بالضغط والتبريد الشديدين (إلى سائل يغلي عند -161.7 س ويتجمد عند درجة -182.6 س.)
4 - الخواص الكيميائية للميثان:
(1) يحترق الغاز في الهواء بلهب أزرق (غير مضيء) وينتج عن احتراقه بخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون وتنطلق طاقة حرارية.
(2) يتحلل الغاز إلى عنصريه عند إمراره في أنابيب معدنية مسخنة لدرجة الاحمرار، والكربون الناتج يسمى أسود الكربون.






(3) يتفاعل الغاز مع بخار الماء في وجود أكاسيد بعض الفلزات كعامل حفاز عند درجة حرارة عالية وضغط جوي كبير للحصول على غاز يسمى غاز الاصطناع، وهو مزيج من غازي الهيدروجين وأول أكسيد الكربون وله استخدامات صناعية عديدة.






(4) نظراً لأن الميثان مركب مشبع فإنه غير نشط كيميائياً، ولذلك فإنه لا يتأثر بالأحماض المعدنية أو القلويات، ولكن يمكن إحلال ذرة عنصر أو أكثر محل ذرة هيدروجين أو أكثر، وكمثال على ذلك تفاعل الغاز مع الكلور أو البروم، وهذا النوع من التفاعلات يُسمى تفاعلات الإحلال أو الاستبدال الذي يُميز الألكانات، والتفاعلات التالية توضح ذلك:






(أ) يتفاعل الميثان مع غاز الكلور بالإحلال (الاستبدال) في ضوء الشمس غير المباشر على مراحل كالتالي:






(ب) في الظلام التام وفي درجة الحرارة العادية لا يتفاعل غاز الميثان مع الكلور.
(جـ) إذا أجري التفاعل في ضوء الشمس المباشر فإنه يحدث انفجاراً ويتكون كلوريد الهيدروجين والكربون.






*5 ـ استخدامات الميثان:
*(1) تحضر منه كثير من المركبات العضوية مثل الكلوروفورم (مخدر ومذيب) ورابع كلوريد الكربون الذي يستخدم في اطفاء الحرائق وكمذيب أيضاً، كما يدخل في صناعات كثيرة مثل صناعة البلاستيك والنايلون والكحولات والفورمالدهيد... إلخ.
(2) يكون حوالي 80% من الغاز الطبيعي المستخدم كوقود.
(3) يستخدم في الاحتراق للحصول على الطاقة، فالكيلوجرام منه يعطي 13300 كيلو سعر.
(4) يحضر منه أسود الكربون الذي يستخدم في حبر الطباعة.
(5) يحضر منه النيتروميثان الذي يستخدم في عمل العقاقير الطبية والمبيدات الحشرية والمفرقعات.
*النشا
Starch*





يتكون النشا من مكونين هما الأميلوز Amylose (02% ) والأميلوبكتين (80%)، وكلاهما ناتج من تكاثف وحدات الجلوكوز، ولكن الاختلاف بينهما في شكل السلسلة المكونة للجزيء فالأميلوز سلسلته مستقيمة والأميلوبكتين سلسلته متفرعة.
ملاحظة: يذوب الأميلوز في الماء بينما الأميلوبكتين لا يذوب.
وجود النشا وأهميته:
يوجد النشا كحبيبات بيضاء في معظم النباتات وهو يخزن في كثير من الحبوب مثل القمح والذرة والأرز ودرنات البطاطس وغيرها، ويعد النشا غذاءً مخزناً تستخدمه النباتات عند النمو، كما أن النشا هو الغذاء الرئيس لمعظم الشعوب حيث يصنع منه الخبز والمعجنات وغيرها كما في الصورة:
خواص النشا:
- النشا قليل الذوبان في الماء البارد (20% تقريباً)، وفي الماء الساخن تنتفخ حبيبات النشا وتنفجر جدرانها معطية محلولاً لزجاً لامعاً وعندما يبرد يتحول إلى مادة هلامية لاصقة.
- يعطي النشا مع محلول اليود لوناً أزرق، ويعد هذا الكشف مميزاً للنشا.
نستنتج من التجربة المجاورة: وجود النشا في البطاطا والخبز.
*الهيدروكربونات* هي مجموعة كبيرة من المركبات العضوية يدخل في تركيبها عنصري الكربون والهيدروجين فقذ وتنقسم إلى فرعين أساسيين هما:
أ ـ هيدروكربونات اليفاتية:
وينقسم هذا النوع من المركبات إلى فرعين أساسيين 1 ـ هيدروكربونات مشبعة (بارافينات)
2 ـ هيدروكربونات غير مشبعة وتشمل أوليفينات (ألكينات) وأسيتلينات (ألكانيات)
ب ـ هيدروكربونات أروماتية (عطرية)
وهذه تكون عبارة عن حلقات غير مشبعة وكل حلقة تحتوي عادة على ست ذرات كربون، قد تكون حلقة واحدة مثل البنزين العطري ومشتقاته مثل التلوين والآنيلين.
أولاً: الهيدروكربونات المشبعة (البارافينات أو الألكانات) تتميز بالآتي:
أ ـ الروابط: وفيها ترتبط ذات الكربون ببعضها برابطة أحادية وهي أثبت الروابط.
2 ـ الصيغة العامة:[CnH2n+2].
3 ـ أول مركب في هذه السلسلة هو الميثان CH4.
4 ـ البارافينات خاملة كيميائياً إذا ما قورنت بغيرها من المركبات العضوية فهي خاملة تجاهالعوامل المختزلة والمؤكسدة العادية وكذلك القلويات والأحماض الهالوجينية.
5 ـ يعزى خمول البارافينات إلى صعوبة كسر الروابط التساهمية الموجودة بين الكربون والهيدروجين أو الكربون والكربون فكسر هذه الروابط يحتاج إلى ظروف خاصة مثل استخدام ضوء الشمس أو استخدام درجات الحرارة العالية.
6 ـ تتفاعل بالاستبدال.
ثانياً: الهيدروكربونات غير المشبعة:
1 ـ الأوليفينات (الألكينات)
وهي هيدروكربونات غير مشبعة تتميز بالخصائص الآتية:
1 ـ الروابط يحتوي على مركب فيها على رابطة ثنائية (مزدوجة) بين ذرتي الكربون وباقي الروابط بين ذرات الكربون فردية.
2 ـ الصيغة العامة[CnH2n].
3 ـ أول مركب في هذه السلسلة هو غاز الإيثيلين C2H4.
4 ـ الأوليفينات تتحد مع العوامل المختزلة والمؤكسدة والأحماض الهالوجينية والهالوجينات تحت الظروف العادية على عكس البارافينات فهي خامل كيميائياً.
5 ـ يعزى النشاط الكيميائي في الأوليفينات إلى وجود عدم تشبع ممثلاً في الرابطة المزدوجة ويسعى الجزيء إلى أن يصل إلى حالة التشبع باتحاده بالإضافة.
6 ـ من أهم خصائص التفاعلات في الأوليفينات أنها تتم بالإضافة وليست بالاستبدال كما هو الحال في البارافينات والإضافة هنا عبارة عن إضافة جزيء أي ذرتين.
2 ـ الأسيتيلينات (الألكانيات)
وهي هيدروكربونات غير مشبعة تتميز بالخصائص الآتية:
1 ـ الروابط يحتوي كل مركب فيها على رابطة ثلاثية بين ذرتي كربون وباقي الروابط بين الكربون فردية.
2 ـ الصيغة العامة CnH2n-2.
3 ـ أول مركب في هذه السلسلة هو غاز الأسيتليين C2H2.
4 ـ تتفاعل بالإضافة حيث تنفك الرابطة الثلاثية بين ذرتي الكربون، كما أنها تتأكسد وتتبلمر، ويمكنها أن تتفاعل بالاستبدال مع الفلزات بشرط أن تكون الرابطة الثلاثية في الجزيء طرفيه.
​







وبناءً على ما سبق يمكن تقسيم المركبات الهيدروكربونية كالتالي:





*أنواع التفاعلات العضوية*
تشتمل التفاعلات العضوية التي تحدث بين روابط ذرات الكربون على ما يلي:
(1) تفاعلات استبدال (إحلال) Substitution Reactions في هذا النوع من التفاعلات تحل ذرة أو مجموعة ذرية محل ذرة أو مجموعة أخرى متصلة بذرة كربون كما يلي:






(2) تفاعلات الإضافة Addition Reactions وتشمل إضافة جزيء إلى آخر غير مشبع كما في المثال التالي:






(3) تفاعلات الحذف Elimination Reactions وفيها تحذف ذرتان أو مجموعتان من ذرتي كربون متجاورتين مثل انتزاع جزيء ماء من الإيثانول ليتكون الإيثين.







بلّورة Crystal
إذا تمكنت ذرات مركب كيميائي معين من أن تنتظم لِتُكَوِّن ترتيباً ثابتاً، فإن هذا المركب يتحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الصلبة ويصبح المركب الصلب في الحالة البلورية Crystalline state. فالبلورة جسم صلب متجانس تحده أسطح مستوية تكونت بفعل عوامل طبيعية تحت ظروف مناسبة من الضغط والحرارة، والأسطح المستوية التي تحد البلورة هي الأوجه البلورية، وهي انعكاس للترتيب الذري الداخلي المنتظم لأية مادة متبلورة. وتوجد المواد المتبلورة في الطبيعة إما في حالة بلورات منفردة أو مجموعات بلورية crystalline aggregates.
*تواريخ هامة في الكيمياء*
ق.متعلم الإنسان صنع البرونز
القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلادقدم ديموقريطس نظرية الذرة
القرن السابع الميلاديبدأت الخيمياء في الانتشار من مصر إلى شبه الجزيرة العربية ووصلت إلى غرب اوروبا في القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي
800 محضر جابر بن حيان لأول مرو حمض الكبريتيك بالتقطير من الشب, واكتشف الصودا الكاوية
805 مأدخل الكيميائيون العرب المنهج التجريبي في العلوم التطبيقية وعلى رأسها الكيمياء
أوائل القرن الثامن عشر الميلاديطور جورج أيرنست ستال نظرية اللاهوب
في الخمسينيات من القرن الثامن عشرالميلادي تعرف جوزيف بلاك على ثاني أكسيد الكربون
1766 ماكتشف هنري كافندش الهيدروجين
في السبعينات من القرن الثامن عشرالميلادي اكتشف كارل شيل وجوزيف بريستلي الأكسجين
أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلاديعرف أنطوان لافوازيه قانون حفظ الكتلة وافتراض نظرية الأكسجين في الاحتراق
1803 مأعلن جون دالتون نظريته الذرية
1811 مقرر إميديو أفوجادرون أن الحجوم المتساوية لجميع الغازات تحت نفس الضغط والحرارة تحتوي على اعداد متساوية من الجسيمات
أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادياستطاع جونز جاكوب ... حساب الأوزان الذرية بدقة لعدد من العناصر
1828 ماستطاع فريدريك فولر تحضير أول مادة عضوية ... من مواد غير عضوية
1856 محضر السير وليم هنري بير كن اول صبغة مصنعة ..
1869 ماكتشف دمتري مندليف ويوليوس لوثر ماير القانون .
1910 مسجل فريتز هابر براءة اختراع طريقة لإنتاج النشادر المصنعة
1913 ماقترح نيلز بور نظريته الذرية
1916 موصف جليبرت ن. لويس الروابط الإلكترونية بين الذرات
الخمسينيات من القرن العشرينبدأ علماء الكيمياء الحيوية يكتشفون أن الحمض النووي الريبي منقوص الأكسجين (د ن أ) والحمض النووي الريبي (ر ن أ) يؤثران على الوراثة
أوائل الثمانينيات من القرن العشرينبدأ الكيميائيون في تطوير جهاز يدار بالطاقة الشمسية لإنتاج وقود الهيدروجين بواسطة التحليل الكيميائي للماء


عدد التأكسد






والجدول التالي يوضح أعداد التأكسد الشائعة لبعض العناصر













*قواعد أعداد الأكسدة:
*1- إن عدد الأكسدة للعناصر النقية، هو دائماً صفر. فعدد الأكسدة لكل من H2 وَNa هو صفر.
2- إن عدد الأكسدة للأكسِجين (O) في جميع مركباته هو -2.
ما عدا في فوق الأكاسيد (Peroxides) ) (مثل:H2O2 وَ BaO2) فهو -1.
وما عدا عند اتحاده مع الفلور لتكوين F2O فهو +2.
3- إن عدد الأكسدة للهيدروجين (H) في جميع مركباته هو +1.
ما عدا مركباته مع الفلزات لتكوين الهيدريدات (hydrides) مثل:NaH وَ CaH2 فهو-1.
4- عدد الأكسدة لجميع العناصر الأخرى بحيث يكون مجموع أعداد الأكسدة للذرات المكوّنة للمركب يساوي صفراً وللذرات المكونة للأيون مساوياً لشحنة الأيون.






*قوى الترابط بين الجزئيات*​


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تمثل الروابط الأيونية والتساهمية القوى التي تربط بين الذرات في البلورة أو في الجزيء وتتحكم هذه الروابط في الصفات الكيمائية للمواد, كما توجد قوى روابط أخرى بين الجزيئات تحدد الخواص الفيزيائية للمركبات. وكان أول من أكتشف هذه القوى العالم (فان درفالس) واستطاع أن يفسر بها حيود الغازات عن السلوك المثالي طبقاً للنظرية الحركية للغازات. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع معروفة من هذه القوى :
(1) قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات ثنائية القطب :
(2) قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات غير القطبية (قوى لندن) :
(3) الرابطة الهيدروجينية:
*قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات ثنائية القطب*
عند اقتراب الجزيئات ثنائية القطب مثل CI : H بعضها من بعض, تظهر تأثيرات متبادلة بينها, وينتج هذا من مواجهة القطب الموجب للجزيئات للقطب السالب لجزيئات اخرى مما يؤدي إلى ظهور قوى تجاذب كهربائي بين الأقطاب غير المتشابهة. وهذه القوى تكون أضعف من قوى التجاذب الكهربائي في الرابطة الأيونية, وعلى الرغم من ضعفها فهي تؤدي إلى تماسك الجزيئات القطبية معا مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة غليانها.
*قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات غير القطبية (قوى لندن)*
هي قوى تجاذب ضعيفة توجد بين الجزيئات غير القطبية نتيجة لحركة الإلكترونات العشوائية فيها حيث يفقد الجزيء في لحظة معينة انتظام توزيع الإلكترونات على سطحه فيصبح قطبياً. يؤثر الجزيء القطبي على جزىء مجاور له فينتج عليه بالتأثير شحنة مخالفة لشحنته, فيتولد بين الجزيئين قوى تجاذب لحظية ضعيفة لا تدوم طويلاً وسرعان ما تختفي, وتعرف قوى لندن بأنها قوى تجاذب ضعيفة بين الجزيئات غير القطبية تتولد لحظياً عندما يتغير انتظام توزيع الشحنات الكهربائية بين بعض هذه الجزيئات.
تبلغ قيمة هذه القوى في المواد الصلبة من 1/20 إلى 1/10 من قيمة الرابطة الأيونية - أو التساهمية وهي ضعيفة أيضاً في السوائل. وتوجد هذه القوى بين جزيئات الغازات النبيلة وكذلك في الهالوجينات التي ترتفع درجة غليانها بزيادة كتلتها الجزيئية.
*الرابطة الهيدروجينية*






تنشأ الرابطة الهيدروجينية في الماء السائل والثلج، نتيجة لقوى التجاذب الكهربائي بين ذرة الهيدروجين في جزيء وذرة الأكسجين في جزيء آخر مجاور. ويكون لذرة الهيدروجين القدرة على تمركز نفسها بين ذرتي أكسجين ترتبط بإحداها بواسطة رابطة تساهمية قطبية، وبالأخرى بواسطة رابطة هيدروجينية.
توجد هذه الرابطة في المركبات التي تحتوي جزيئاتها على ذرة هيدروجين مرتبطة برابطة تساهمية مع ذرة أخرى ذات سالبية كهربائية عالية مثل الفلور أو الأكسجين أو النيتروجين.
من أمثلة المركبات التي يوجد بين جزيئاتها روابط هيدروجينية. الأمونيا (NH3) وفلوريد الهيدروجين (HF) بالإضافة إلى الماء H2O.
وهذه الرابطة تكسب مركباتها خصائص فريدة، فمع أنها رابطة ضعيفة إلا أنها تسبب تغيرات في الخواص الفيزيائية للمركبات.





مقارنة بين خواص المركبات الأيونية والتساهمية





*مميزات المركبات العضوية*
1 ـ التركيب: جميعها تشترك في وجود عنصر الكربون كعنصر أساسي داخل في تركيبها.
2 ـ نوع الروابط: الروابط في المركبات العضوية روابط تساهمية ولذلك فمركباتها غالباً لا تتأين ولا توصل التيار الكهربي.
3 ـ الحساسية: شديدة الحساسية فتغير درجة الحرارة أو العامل المساعد في نواتج التفاعل.
4 ـ سرعة التفاعلات: بطيئة نسبياً لوجود الرابطة التساهمية.
5 ـ التماثل والتشابه الجزئي: تتشابه بعض المركبات في الصيغة الجزيئية ولكنها تختلف عن بعضها في الصيغة البنائية.
6 ـ التعقد: يتركب الجزيء فيها غالباً من عدد بكير من الذرات بينما لا يوجد في المركبات غير العضوية مثبل هذا التجمع والعقد.
7 ـ الذوبان: معظمها لا يذوب في الماء والذي يذوب لا يتأين ـ ولكنها تذوب في الإيثير والكحول والبنزين.
نماذج تصنيف العناصر





*تجارب كيميائية*
وضعنا كمية من كحول الإيثانول في وعاء، ثم أضفنا إليه قطعة من الصوديوم ووضعنا بالوناً على فوهة الوعاء، نلاحظ بعد قليل تصاعد فقاعات في الوعاء، إضافة إلى انتفاخ البالون مما يدل على تصاعد غاز، نتعرف عليه لاحقاً بطرق الكشف عن الغازات فيتبين لنا أنه غاز الهيدروجين
أكسدة الكحول الأولي إلى ألدهيد:
نسخن قطعة من النحاس حتى الإحمرار لنستخدمها كعامل مؤكسد، حيث يتأكسد النحاس فاقداً لونه الذهبي إلى لون أكسيده الأسود، بعد ذلك نقوم بغمسه في محلول كحول أولي (أيثانول) نلاحظ أن قطعة النحاس قد استعادت لونها الذهبي، مع تصاعد رائحة مميزة هي رائحة الألدهيد (أيثانال).
نستنتج أن الكحول الأولي يتأكسد إلى ألدهيد.
الكشف عن الألدهيدات:
الألدهيدات تختزل كاشف تولين الذي يحتوي على كاتيونات الفضة ويحولها إلى ذرات الفضة التي تترسب في صورة مرآة فضية، ويُستفاد من هذا التفاعل في عمل أنواع من المرايا، حيث يتم استخدام الميثانال لترسيب طبقة الفضة على الزجاج.


*الخواص الأساسية لمكونات المخلوط:
*المكونات: كمية من برادة الحديد ومسحوق الكبريت.
طريقة التحضير: امزج الكميتين فقط.
العمل: تقريب قضيب المغناطيس من برادة الحديد.
المشاهدة: عند تقريب قضيب المغناطيس تنجذب برادة الحديد.
الاستنتاج: مكونات المخلوط تحتفظ بخواصها الأساسية، لذلك يمكن فصل المواد المكونة له بالطرق الفيزيائية.
ملاحظة: برادة الحديد تنجذب باتجاه المغناطيس الخواص الأساسية لمكونات المركب:
المكونات: 7 جم من برادة الحديد مع 4 جم من مسحوق الكبريت.
طريقة التحضير: سخن المزيج في بوتقة لمدة 15 دقيقة.
العمل: تقريب قضيب المغناطيس من برادة الحديد.
المشاهدة: عند تقريب قضيب المغناطيس لا تنفصل برادة الحديد.
الاستنتاج: العناصر المكونة للمركب تفقد خواصها الأساسية، لذلك لا يمكن فصل المواد المكونة له بالطرق الفيزيائية.
تجربة تحضير كلوريد الصوديوم:​




ينتج كلوريد الصوديوم عن اتحاد عنصري الكلور والصوديوم، نقوم أولاً بتسخين عينة من الصوديوم ثم ندخلها إلى وعاء زجاجي يحتوي على غاز الكلور حيث يحدث التفاعل ويتكون كلوريد الصوديوم.


----------



## السدوين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي alsaneyousef


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا-شكرا موضوع جدآ شيق


----------



## سمية موسى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي.شكرا موضوع جدآ شيق


----------



## عدنان دمشقي (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا البحث


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على هذه الموسوعة التي بجد جدا مفيدة .........


----------

